# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Assesment of Stress Crack Tape

## Rod Dyson

I have finally found a suitable job to test the "Stress Crack Tape" as promoted by "stressman" 
My overall assesment concludes that the tape has limited uses and is not a fix all solution as promoted, yet in certain circumstances if is a very good product. 
The difficulty for end users will be knowing when it is can be used successfully and when not to use it. 
The only way you will get a satisfactory finish using the tape is to finish off with, min 2 coats, but better with 3,  of either basecoat or top coat then sand finish.  The promoters claim that just appying the tape then painting will provide a satisfactory finish. I very much doubt that many people would be happy with the results with this type of application. 
The tape itself is very thin which is both good and bad. it is good that the end join will be about as flat as it could be using a tape.  Bad because it will not span any gaps without bubbling. 
The join or crack must be prefilled and flat before applying this tape or it will bubble.    *This tape is perfect for fixing hair line cracks in plasterboard.* 
I would not use it for "open" cracks without pre-filling the crack and scraping it back level before applying the tape.   
I have a real problem with the way the tape is promoted and the installation methods recomended.  IMO this will result in many unsatisfied customers. Yet if promoted with a proper fixing methods that meet the customers expectations, the tape would be a very good product.  
Cheers Rod

----------


## NickH

Interesting, thanks Rod. 
I was waiting to see if you did a review of this product  :2thumbsup:

----------


## r3nov8or

Thanks Rod. I was interested too. 
Re your mention of it being perfect for hairline cracks. Could be used for a 'less dramatic' repair of failed fibreglass meshed recessed joins? 
And in general, would it have any benefits over paper tape and the butt join technique?

----------


## Rod Dyson

> Thanks Rod. I was interested too. 
> Re your mention of it being perfect for hairline cracks. Could be used for a 'less dramatic' repair of failed fibreglass meshed recessed joins? 
> And in general, would it have any benefits over paper tape and the butt join technique?

  Yes it will fix cracks from failed fibreglass tape.  Although I have seen these cracks that I would not use it on. 
The weakness is that it is very thin and will not span any sort of gap without bubbling when it gets damp, ie when trowelling, painting or days of high humidity. Yet in the right circumstances this is a benefit as the join will not have as much build up. 
So prefilling any gap at all would be best practice using this tape IMO. 
I prefer to dig out the old tape and replace it with paper tape then I KNOW I wont have any problems.   
It did trowell up very well though due to the fact it is very thin.  
Cheers Rod

----------


## stevoh741

thanks rod for the good advice. I bought some to try couple months ago and used it over a couple of failed fibreglass joints followed by (on your recommendation) 2 coats top coat. Havent painted yet but after 6 weeks joint still looking good. 
I also agree totally that it is marketed poorly and deceptively and I too would not bother on anything more than a hairline crack. 
cheers rod

----------


## CPE W&C

There have been several products over the years that claim to be a 'quick fix', still nothing beats veeing out the crack, prefilling and applying papertape with the required coats of base and topcoat 
Regards, 
Craig

----------


## froge

Any idea where in Melbourne this Stress Crack Tape can be purchased?

----------


## Jim Carroll

I have seen it in Mitre 10

----------

